# karta nvidia maksymalne obroty wentylatora poza x'ami

## gentoousr

Witam, problem polega na tym, iż od startu komputera do uruchomienia x'ow (startx) wentylator na karcie graficznej dziala na maksymalnych obrotach co jest mega irytujace z uwagi na glosne dzialanie. Po odpaleniu x'ow obroty zostaja opanowane. Nie mam pojecia z czym to moze byc zwiazane, nie mialem takich problemow z poprzednimi kartami graficznymi. Moja karta to Nvidia Geforce 9600GT. Moge jeszcze dodac ze przy starcie Windows'a jest podobna sytuacja. Czyli dopiero w momencie przejecia kontroli nad karta przez sterownik wentylator sie uspokaja. Prosze o sugestie   :Rolling Eyes: 

----------

## Crenshaw

A modul nvidii do kernela ladujesz w ktorym momencie? Sproboj przed odpaleniem X'ow wpisac

modprobe nvidia

i zobacz czy pomoze  :Wink:  (na koncie roota)

----------

## rapidus

Ta karta tak ma. Zmień wentylator na inny i będziesz mieć problem z głowy  :Smile: 

----------

